# How do I install the package bsd-games ?



## samuel-dom (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install the classic BSD games, such as battlestar, trek, phantasia, etc. I've been looking in the ports section and in the forums, and googled also, but I didn't find what I wanted.

So how would I do it? *pkg_add -r bsd-games* doesn't not work. I really love those games 

Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

It's games/bsdgames (without the hyphen).


----------



## samuel-dom (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you very much.

The command I had to execute was: *pkg_add -r bsdgames*

Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 11, 2012)

When was this dropped? After 4?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> When was this dropped? After 4?



I think so, yes. They were removed from the base at some point but I can't remember the exact version when this happened.


----------

